# a gut shot hog with a....



## REMINGTON710 (Jul 11, 2007)

...300 is the same as a gut shot hog with a 243...my question is would it be the same if it was a 50 cal....you can use it for varment so what do you say?  just food for thought


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't really get the question, but a gut-shot is a gut-shot... nevermind the caliber.


----------



## RJY66 (Jul 12, 2007)

710, I think you have been infected with magnumitis.  Go get yourself the biggest rifle you can lay your paws on and have fun.  Seriously!   That is what this stuff is supposed to be about.  

It ain't like there won't be plenty of .308's, 30-06's, and .270's to trade it in on when you get tired of it down the road.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes it would Zach. Like D said, gut shot is gut shot. 

Bullet placement is the KEY!!!


----------



## DSGB (Jul 12, 2007)

Does a gut shot hog smell worse than a gut shot deer?


----------



## Trizey (Jul 12, 2007)

DSGB said:


> Does a gut shot hog smell worse than a gut shot deer?



One would not be any better than the other!!


----------



## 257 roberts (Jul 13, 2007)

Caliber doesn't make-up for marksmanship( I've killed deer with everything from 45-70 to 257 Roberts and have settled on the Roberts and sometimes a 270 Win or 7x57)
It all about placement.


----------



## Festus (Jul 13, 2007)

257 roberts said:


> Caliber doesn't make-up for marksmanship....It all about placement.



That's exactly what she said...


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 13, 2007)

I had to read the question several times trying to figure out what the real question was.  I think I got it......

The only difference in your scenario would likely be only the size of the bullet hole and/or collateral damage.  But, a gut shot, wounded, and probably lost animal remains the same regardless of the caliber or weapon used.  Not good.

Dave1


----------



## 257 roberts (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## 60Grit (Jul 15, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> ...300 is the same as a gut shot hog with a 243...my question is would it be the same if it was a 50 cal....you can use it for varment so what do you say?  just food for thought


 

This is the most confusing statement / question I have read in a while...

My biggest concern is the last part of the question, ".50 cal. ...you can use it for varmit so what do you say???"

You might want to re-read the reg. book on that one.

Then as far as the first part goes, why would you want to gut shoot any animal??


----------



## JJ's DEER (Jul 17, 2007)

We clean a lot of gut shot deer and hogs for folks each year. If you shoot one in the gut and bring it to me you will lose as much as half of your meat. That depends on what all you blow guts on. Because once stomach content is on meat it must be removed; you can't wash that wonderful odor out. My advice is to do a little bit more target practice before going to the woods.
As for the 300, 243 or the 50. It all depends on what type of projectile you are shooting and what it hits on the way in. Some explode inside and some are hard and blow right through. Practice makes perfect! Shoot'em in the neck or head and keep all your meat.


----------

